# parrallell univoice



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I bought a bird feeder.. I hung

it on my patio and filled

it lovingly with seed... It was indeed a beautiful bird feeder.

Within a

week we had hundreds of birds

taking advantage of the

Continuous flow of free and

easily accessible food.

But then the birds started

building nests in the boards

of the patio, above the table,

and next to the barbecue..

Then came the bird sh * t. It was

everywhere; on the patio tiles,

the chairs, the table ...

everywhere!

Then some of the birds

turned mean. They would

dive bomb me and try to

peck me even though I had

fed them out of my own

pocket.

And other birds were

boisterous and loud. They

sat on the feeder and

squawked and screamed at

all hours of the day and night

and demanded that I fill it

when it got low on food.

After a while, I couldn't even

sit on my own back porch

anymore. So I took down the

bird feeder and in three days

the birds were gone. I cleaned

up their mess and took down

the many nests they had built

all over the patio.

Soon, the back yard was like

it used to be ... quiet, serene

and no one demanding their

rights to a free meal...

------------------------------------------------

Now let's see .......

Brown & our government give out

free food, subsidised housing,

free medical care, and free

education and allows anyone

born here to be an automatic

citizen.

Then the people came by

the millions. Suddenly

our taxes went up to pay for the

free services; small flats

are housing 5 or more families; you

have to wait 6 hours to be seen

by a doctor in an emergency surgery

because it is filled with non tax payers;

your child's year 12 class is

behind other schools because

over half the class doesn't speak

English.

Corn Flakes now come in a

bilingual box; I have to

'press one' to hear my bank

talk to me in English, and

people waving flags other

than 'The Union Jack' are

squawking and screaming

in the streets, demanding

more rights and free liberties.

It's just my opinion but:

maybe, just maybe,

it's time for the government

to take down the damn bird feeder.

This is not a racist post, but a viewpoint of the way things are.
​


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Kev,

How do you spend your day?

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I read the papers and watch the news. I also see things as they are, and not how they should be, I would love to be able to do both.

This was an email from a person who is not a racist, and has never spoken a racist comment in my presence.

Kev.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I read the papers and watch the news. I also see things as they are


Maybe you should spend less time looking at what the media is feeding you, and copying and pasting tripe from other forums and/or emails.

Gerald


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

This gov has just given away £20 million to help Haiti.
I do not have a problem with that.

What I do have a problem with is,
People who lose out on life saving / prolonging drugs thro`the so called post code lottery


Can`t we look after our own.
Dave p


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Here we go again, I'm sorry if the pap you watch read differs to mine, but I am entitled to my opinion as are you.

However, unless you can afford to go private, you would be hiding your head in the sand to deny the truth of the post, it is all around us, we are being milked.

Kev.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Come on Gerald,
Don`t stifle the debate before it has started. :wink: 


dave p


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> This gov has just given away £20 million to help Haiti.
> I do not have a problem with that.
> 
> What I do have a problem with is,
> ...


£20 million, I wish we'd GIVEN them much more, but we can hardly afford it nowadays.

I don't have a problem with giving, it's being taken I object to.

Ditto your thought on the post code lotto.

Kev.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

I
thought the birds were beautiful
I thought they enriched my world
I listened to their song & smiled

They
thought the birds were different
They were frightened by the different types
They were scared of the songs they didn't know


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Come on Gerald,
> Don`t stifle the debate before it has started. :wink:
> 
> dave p


Come on Dave, let the man speak, he is entitled to his opinion, and there is no debate to be had on this one, facts are facts.

Kev.


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

"Maybe you should spend less time looking at what the media is feeding you" 

Are you saying non of it is true then? I think you should pull your head out of the sand.


----------

